# Air Affair 3 2010 - September 25th 7PM MOUSTACHE-LIMBO-PRIZES!



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

*FIRST 100 BAGGED CARS GET GOODIE BAGS WITH COUPONS, DECALS, MOUSTACHES, AND RANDOMLY PLACED SPONSOR GIFTS!*













special thanks to this year's sponsors (*interested in sponsoring? email [email protected] for more info*):







[URL="http://www.bagriders.com"]
[/URL]


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

Glad to see this happening again. I was beginning to wonder.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

yeah we wanted to secure location details 100% before posting.

see you guys there


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

im there, even though i dont go low enough


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

doesnt matter how low you go, well unless you want to win the limbo


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

i need bigger air lines so i can hop the front end and bend my tie rods so i can sit the subframe on the ground......

if Affaz or fastmaxxcooper are there we all loose limbo anyway, their cars are lower than low.....and coopers does it on coils


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

anthony (afazz) technically is on hydros, cheating bastard 

i don't know the name of the guy who won last year, but it was a mk3


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

updated my consolidated gtg list to include this


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> anthony (afazz) technically is on hydros, cheating bastard
> 
> i don't know the name of the guy who won last year, but it was a mk3


check it out haha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foi5ih7g9ck


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> i don't know the name of the guy who won last year, but it was a mk3


I think Meloy's TT won, and the MK3 won staff choice 

Can not wait for another Air Affair. :thumbup:


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

i'll be there, this was tons of fun both years :thumbup:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

yessss my favorite part of h20

my limbo shot from last year:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

thanks for the phone call, Jason! :laugh:

I'll give you a ring about sponsorship.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

see you guys there, hopefully in my car


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

see you guys there


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

can't wait.

:thumbup:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I'll give you a ring about sponsorship.


This


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

Yay can't wait


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

andrew/steve - give me a call or shoot me an email, ive been so busy the past few weeks i havent even had time to call my worrisome italian mother 

anyone else interested in sponsoring, [email protected] , we're steadily responding as they come in.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

ill be there, but i got excited to pre-register and get a "free" t-shirt


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> andrew/steve - give me a call or shoot me an email, ive been so busy the past few weeks i havent even had time to call my worrisome italian mother
> 
> anyone else interested in sponsoring, [email protected] , we're steadily responding as they come in.


Email sent Jason:beer:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

d.tek said:


> ill be there, but i got excited to pre-register and get a "free" t-shirt


Working on the shirt bit :thumbup:


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

Ill be there for sure!! Awesome event!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Email sent Jason:beer:


Look at you, tippity typin' away over there.


----------



## OLD_skool_DUB (Oct 4, 2008)

I'll be there again


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

In :beer:


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

stoked


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

zrobb3 said:


> stoked


:beer: ditto


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

Will the lights be on this year or pitch black again?



Not that it stopped me from having a great time



Edit: I suck at reading today.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

I think you left the biggest part out. What about the nachos & cheese?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Korfu said:


> Will the lights be on this year or pitch black again?
> 
> Not that it stopped me from having a great time
> 
> Edit: I suck at reading today.


Haha just to re-emphasize for others, we have worked with the management to ensure that we won't be left in the dark this year. They've got new lights out in the parking lot and we're going to have them on for the event since it runs into the night. :thumbup:


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

1.8jettie said:


> I think you left the biggest part out. What about the nachos & cheese?


I agree.. Whats the nacho situation gonna be?


----------



## lowestoflow (Aug 25, 2010)

So excited


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

I think I'll be making an appearance :thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

see ya'll there :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

nacho situation lol.

dont know just yet what we're going to do, the nachos were the bulk of the trash issue, plus having to haul all that chip and cheese goodness is a pain. 

havent ruled it out yet.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> nacho situation lol.
> 
> dont know just yet what we're going to do, the nachos were the bulk of the trash issue, plus having to haul all that chip and cheese goodness is a pain.
> 
> havent ruled it out yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

We're in


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm in :thumbup:


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> nacho situation lol.
> 
> dont know just yet what we're going to do, the nachos were the bulk of the trash issue, plus having to haul all that chip and cheese goodness is a pain.
> 
> havent ruled it out yet.


Ship it to my office and ill bring it :-D this way you dont have to lug it all the way from FL


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

Is this off the 90 by the McDonald's and stuff?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

http://local.yahoo.com/info-12651040-whisker-s-bar-grill-berlin


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

yes!!!!! i cant wait so much fun last yr.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Luvin it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

cant wait for this! :beer:


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

I left the air affair a little butt hurt early as i was told I wasnt allowed to enter the 'stache contest prior to event
Damn you Mr. Crooke "shakes fist"


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

I think I can open my schedule up for this event again. :thumbup:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

This looked like an awesome time last year...in for sure:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

tobiwonkonobi said:


> I left the air affair a little butt hurt early as i was told I wasnt allowed to enter the 'stache contest prior to event
> Damn you Mr. Crooke "shakes fist"


Haha, I shouldn't have won either... This moustache is my everyday attire!









I love the Tobs and his freshie fresh Jetta, yum! "shakes stanky leg"

-Matt


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

dang ! someone buy me a plane ticket. looked too much fun last year! :beer:


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

ampped for this!


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

im in:beer:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

can i buy a sticker and a shirt cuz my car will not be ready for h20i. but ill be glad to donate some cash towards this if i can get a sticker and a shirt.please.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

you can certainly buy a shirt and sticker from [email protected] at the gtg


updated with more sponsors, thanks to [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## holywhitebread (Jun 18, 2008)

ill be there. No limbo for me thou.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Can't wait for this I'll have my car this year


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

Looking forward to this again. *I think I might win Best Fake Stach.*


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

ill be there, hopefully the car can make it down, stache is now growing lol

missed this last year due to totaling my car, gotta figure out somehting for the tie rods right now


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

only real staches are eligible 

there will be prizes for the 3 best staches this year, because there were just too many good ones to choose from.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

so in for this :thumbup:


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

looks like fun. I will be there


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

CapeGLS said:


> Looking forward to this again. *I think I might win Best Fake Stach.*


haha. u think.?i already got my make-up boyz on recon for this one 

see y'all at the 'affair'. perhaps the smoking jacket needs to come ou for this one, it being an 'affair' and all


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

BklynMKV said:


> see y'all at the 'affair'. perhaps the smoking jacket needs to come ou for this one, it being an 'affair' and all


We thoroughly encourage such gentlemanly fashion choices :thumbup:


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

BklynMKV said:


> haha. u think.?


I am about 85% sure.




[email protected] said:


> only real staches are eligible


And I don't care about it being "eligible" once you see it.. *It will be 2legit2quit*


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

I'll be there spectating this year :beer:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

ill be there this year


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

maybe we'll open up the moustache contest to all comers, air or not, real or fake. 

but, dedication takes priority. whoever the guy was last year who just-for-men'd his blonde stache brown is a perfect example.




anyone have pictures from last year? feel free to post them up


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> maybe we'll open up the moustache contest to all comers, air or not, real or fake.


Mustache implants should definitely be allowed. That's dedication right there :laugh:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*EE Militia Co. is Proud to release our vinyl design for the event!*











*Now Available:* *www.eemilitia.bigcartel.com*

*Kevin :thumbup:*


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> *EE Militia is Proud to release our vinyl design for the event!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Decal is hott as hell Kev! :thumbup: I will definitely be there to support this event, my EEM crew, and of course to whore out my tuckage. :laugh:


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

Cant wait for this. Had a great time last year


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

damn wish i could roll wiht you guys not on airt though hahaha


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> *EE Militia Co. is Proud to release our vinyl design for the event!*
> 
> 
> *Now Available:* *www.eemilitia.bigcartel.com*
> ...


That's ****ing awesome:thumbup:


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> maybe we'll open up the moustache contest to all comers, air or not, real or fake.
> 
> but, dedication takes priority. whoever the guy was last year who just-for-men'd his blonde stache brown is a perfect example.
> 
> ...


 Aha! The fact i didnt have 'switches' last year automatically dq'd me...I am going to attempt to rule Matt Crooke.
Side Story-I am a diehard mk1 elitist prick. I snub all new cars typically..last year though i decided to get over myself and attend this event.I thought "lets go for the opposite end of the spectrum".Well,I did...I have to say it was an interesting experience.I was impressed with the quality of some of the vehicular beings. Everyone was respectable,quiet-rather boring ha!
The point to the ramble is I look forward to stopping by again this year.:thumbup::beer::laugh:

Disclaimer-I dont really care about a 'stache contest..i sport one yearroun...I just thought it was amusing.
Carry on gents


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

bring it


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

went last year on air and loved it
will be there this year..not on air


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

I am definitely in :thumbup:



[email protected] said:


> We're in


Sweet! Are you guys doing a booth or anything at the show? Id like to stop by to say hi and thanks for the help in person. :beer:


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> maybe we'll open up the moustache contest to all comers, air or not, real or fake.
> 
> but, dedication takes priority. whoever the guy was last year who just-for-men'd his blonde stache brown is a perfect example.
> 
> ...


haha yea that was me. i was tired of all the people saying it looked like i didnt have anything on my lip.


















working on something a bit different this year because it will be my last h2o atleast with my current car.

there really should be two different categories though. one for people that have mustaches and one for people that grow them for the event. i am NOT supposed to have facial hair but im looking like an idiot for a great time and a 24 hour drive each way


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

Cant wait for this:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

candy - can't wait to see what you have in store. 

i had to shave my stache, i had to wear a hat at all times to avoid looking like a pedo. although i think my wife secretly liked it, not that she'll ever admit it. 



for the limbo this year we might start it a little lower, so mk5 kids need not apply  i hope someone bags a ghia vert with a chopped windscreen


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> candy - can't wait to see what you have in store.
> 
> i had to shave my stache, i had to wear a hat at all times to avoid looking like a pedo. although i think my wife secretly liked it, not that she'll ever admit it.
> 
> ...


i heard the bagged TT kills all because they are already lower than any other car


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't wait!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

rabriolet said:


> i heard the bagged TT kills all because they are already lower than any other car


wouldnt beat the aforementioned ghia

or a chopped bagged golf cart


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> candy - can't wait to see what you have in store.
> 
> i had to shave my stache, i had to wear a hat at all times to avoid looking like a pedo. although i think my wife secretly liked it, not that she'll ever admit it.
> 
> ...


haha yea im not looking any better and i REALLY hope something good happens with this "facial hair" because im giving it a month and a half to do its thing

i was trying to get my friends static miata to drive out there and do the limbo but riding in a miata with a fixed back bride with stiff as rails coils would kill a man driving that long



rabriolet said:


> i heard the bagged TT kills all because they are already lower than any other car


dont forget about Sean's moms eos. it was a VERY close second


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

i rode in a crushed miata at the tail of the dragon earlier in the year and i felt like i could touch pavement. hey, if there's a bagged miata they can participate.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

im excited to meet some 1552 guys
if you have any stickers laying around send them with my adapters  id be glad to support you guys :thumbup:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

rabriolet said:


> i heard the bagged TT kills all because they are already lower than any other car


So lower your car some more and chop your roof.:thumbup:


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

i cant wait for this. sadly, the eos prolly wont be there this year nor will the corrado be.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Retromini said:


> So lower your car some more and chop your roof.:thumbup:


ehhhhhhhh maybe it if it was a different car.


----------



## chrispage (Oct 7, 2007)

i will be there!


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

the TT wont be there to defend its title this year 
I might be coming up but who knows.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for everyone's support! These are shipping like hot cakes :laugh:

Just sent out some cool gear for the goodie bags :thumbup:

See Ya'll soon :beer:

Kevin


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

my mk3 isn't on air :banghead: my mkv is and my friend is driving that down


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

I'll be there again this year. except this year I'm on air.


----------



## Rodrigo18 (May 20, 2007)

I down to support, this was really fun last year, can't wait!!!:beer::thumbup:


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

oh yeah, cant wait to limbo :thumbup:


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

i might have a bagged car for this


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Just recently bagged my car. Looking very forward to this.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

BMPolska said:


> i might have a bagged car for this


if all your parts come in time


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

are the new stickers going to be in the goodie bag this year


----------



## Brownie1524 (Aug 30, 2010)

I'll be there!... to chill. I has no air lol


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

I'll be there and would love to help however I can!

www.SoCalStanceShop.com


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

Oh great... Your coming... 

So pumped about this.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

If you're interested in sponsoring, hit us up at [email protected] . If you're a sponsor and havent sent out a .PNG file of your logo yet, DO EET


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

> [email protected]
> If you're interested in sponsoring, hit us up at [email protected] . If you're a sponsor and havent sent out a .PNG file of your logo yet, DO EET


File Sent, Thanks for letting Driven Apparel be apart, this is my 3rd Air Affair and I will bring the same old POS I have. Great time for sure


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

*first 100 bagged cars get goodie bags with coupons, decals, moustaches, and randomly placed sponsor gifts!*


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

coupon for nacho's?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> If you're interested in sponsoring, hit us up at [email protected] . If you're a sponsor and havent sent out a .PNG file of your logo yet, DO EET


Graphic sent, thanks guys. :thumbup:



2slowT said:


> Sweet! Are you guys doing a booth or anything at the show? Id like to stop by to say hi and thanks for the help in person. :beer:


We will be there! Come say hi for sure :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

plcaeholder for Eurghetto.com :thumbup:


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

i be there.


----------



## sassmasterd (Feb 3, 2007)

im in cant wait


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

ill be there!


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

just shot ya an email about potential sponsership:thumbup:


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

looking forward to this again :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> *EE Militia Co. is Proud to release our vinyl design for the event!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Only a handful left!*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Jason, you have an email :thumbup:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

im in it to win it. just finished my set up on my a4. laying frame and still able to drive


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Jason, you have an email :thumbup:


well its about time! was getting kind of worried about what to do with the 100 'air-assisted' mustaches the elves have been fabricating


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

nothing says luxury like a top hat


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

P Q said:


> im in it to win it. just finished my set up on my a4. laying frame and still able to drive


im cutting off or hammering my pinch welds on my rockers for this, you have competition 

so pumped for this, sticker is on the car


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

im just looking to have a good time lol:thumbup:


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

my sticker


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

BLKSUNSHINE said:


> *Only a handful left!*


ordered 2:thumbup:


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

anybody know the winning bar height last year?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Dreamstate said:


> anybody know the winning bar height last year?


As one of the bar-setters, I'm not sure anyone measured the final height. I know I didn't atleast...

The winner was an audi TT hardtop on 17" wheels. Second place went to an EOS with the top down, I 
believe.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

in. hopefully :thumbup:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

nap83 said:


> in. hopefully :thumbup:


As long as you get the struts in we are going to get the switches and air part taken care of homie!
Wish we could of gotten more done today, but atleast your wiring is for the most part done. Now comes the fun part of running airlines for dem paddle valves


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

We have some cool stuff for Air Affair this year! Really looking forward to this event :thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

rabriolet said:


> As long as you get the struts in we are going to get the switches and air part taken care of homie!
> Wish we could of gotten more done today, but atleast your wiring is for the most part done. Now comes the fun part of running airlines for dem paddle valves



thanks for coming through yesterday dude :thumbup: airlines, paddle valves, gauges... get the rears in from the mail then put it with the bagyards... a client of mine is doing the notch as well


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We have some cool stuff for Air Affair this year! Really looking forward to this event :thumbup:


u gettin your crayons and glue sticks out again andrew?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

BklynMKV said:


> u gettin your crayons and glue sticks out again andrew?


yup, gonna glue your doors shut. :what:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

u have a pm


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

Placeholder for Open Road Tuning, Eurghetto, LowRiderDepot


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

omg "chin curtain" is EPIC


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

i like that you can make mutton chops friendly by adding a moustache 

*to bring a little more love this year, we'll take the top 3 natural staches and 1 fake stache for prize winners. air not necessary to win this part of the gtg. bring it.*


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

I wish facial hair grew in more full haha. When its grown out it just looks weird.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

k0nky said:


>


Didn't see this one on there :laugh:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

I'm so jealous....


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

I wish I would have planned earlier and not trimmed my beard


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

_now what do we have here..._


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

gengstout and bagriders ftw


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> :beer:


better make that a a ketel and tonic. still got a ton to design, and beer just makes me ..sleepy..


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

BklynMKV said:


> better make that a a ketel and tonic. still got a ton to design, and beer just makes me ..sleepy..


RBV's:thumbup:


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

with all these sponsors the air affair stickers should be free to the attendees and the cars


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

we got ya covered brotha :beer:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

JHanna79 said:


> with all these sponsors the air affair stickers should be free to the attendees and the cars


As in years past, I'm taking care of the official Air Affair event stickers and they'll be free to all attendees, courtesy of StanceDesign :thumbup:

I should have the design up this evening


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

Retromini said:


> As in years past, I'm taking care of the official Air Affair event stickers and they'll be free to all attendees, courtesy of StanceDesign :thumbup:
> 
> I should have the design up this evening


props :beer:

as in many years past, ORT will just be ridin'dirty, throwing the purple drank around where it seems fit


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

JHanna79 said:


> with all these sponsors the air affair stickers should be free to the attendees and the cars


Every dollar made from the EEM design & decals for our "Air-Affair 3" stickers have been put towards the prizes for everyone at the show! No Profit has been made on our design. :beer:

Kevin


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

BklynMKV said:


> props :beer:
> 
> as in many years past, ORT will just be ridin'dirty, throwing the purple drank around where it seems fit


Sugar. Water. Purple. 

Hanna, you wanna get some yard bird action in on this?


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> STD's:thumbup:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

So here's a look at this year's official Air Affair design. The stickers will be free to all air ride attendees, while supplies last. Be sure to swing by the main booth and pick one up. 

This event is coming up quick. I hope everyone is ready and as excited as I am :beer:


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

****ing dope. nice work


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

dude i would love that on a shirt.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

___________________________________________________________________________________

We're baaaaaaack!

We decided to break out the folding chairs and dust off our dancing shoes for this spectacular event. Last year we had a great time with the release of the bombers, meeting, greeting and seeing all the cars. This is by far one of the best (if not the best) events that takes place all weekend. 

__

For this years event, we will be have product on display, staff on hand to answer questions and we will be giving away some awards of our own! Yeah, I said it, _free stuff_!

We will be giving away two awards on this very special evening...

The first award is an AccuAir SwitchSpeed. This award will go to the owner/car who we feel best represents and embraces the air ride lifestyle. We believe that air ride isn't just air ride, it's a lifestyle. It's not about brand names, fender to ground measurements, tuck, poke, stretch, etc. It's about how you and your car embrace the lifestyle of 'low'. We will have two judges who will be walking around and looking for a car which oozes the 'low lifestyle'. 

The second award is ____ a surprise. This award is our 'lifetime achievement in air ride award'. This award will go to someone who, during their lifetime, has made creative contributions of outstanding artistic significance to the field of air ride.

___

In addition to our prizes, we will have product on hand along with FOUR demo vehicles equipped with various management and strut packages. Our knowledgeable staff will be happy to answer any questions as well as walk through any packages we have on display. We are more than happy to give a hands on demonstration with any of the cars we have parked at the booth. Don't hesitate to ask for a live demo! If you haven't seen the revolutionary AccuAir e-Level management system, stop by the booth and check it out! It's one of the coolest management systems on the market, without a doubt.

___

As always, we are pleased to be a part of this years Air Affair. A huge thanks goes out to [email protected] and Stance Design for their hard work year after year. Without you guys, this event wouldn't be possible!

Should you have an air ride 'emergency' while you're in OC, don't hesitate to drop us a line! We will have spare parts (fittings, lines, teflon, wrenches, etc.) on hand to get you back on the road. We're only a phone call away and we're more than happy to deliver. 

See you guys soon!

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

+ don't forget about the custom batch of sugar.water.purple currently in fabrication


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

can't be showing the table my entire hand right out of the gate! 


oh, yes, there will be a special take away available only at the OPEN ROAD tent. :thumbup:


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Sugar. Water. Purple.
> 
> Hanna, you wanna get some yard bird action in on this?


Damn right do I need to bring the wal-mart grill, charcoal, stubbs and yard bird? I can grill yard bird anywheres. nom nom nom :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm down with it. :thumbup:

I also had another vinyl made just for you :laugh:


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

Retromini said:


> So here's a look at this year's official Air Affair design. The stickers will be free to all air ride attendees, while supplies last. Be sure to swing by the main booth and pick one up.
> 
> This event is coming up quick. I hope everyone is ready and as excited as I am :beer:


Can't wait. Dope as hell man.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

I'll be there. Love this event. :beer:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

I want one of those stickers.

I'm going to show up 2hrs early just to make sure I get one


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Shirts and stickers hit the presses this morning. The shirts are a limited run of 100 and it sounds like they will be going quickly, so it's on a first come first serve basis. Stickers are free to all who attend, while supplies last. Courtesy of StanceDesign


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

how do you get the shirts?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Seriously, I've got dibs on one of those shirts!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> how do you get the shirts?


I'll have them available at the show, in the main Air Affair booth along with the other event stuff like stickers and such.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Can we pre buy a shirt?? I need a medium, maybe a large.

How much are they?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

rabriolet said:


> Can we pre buy a shirt?? I need a medium, maybe a large.
> 
> How much are they?


x2 this would be a nice option


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

There won't be any pre-buy option available this year. It will just be first come first serve with the sales starting at the beginning of the event. Shirts will be $10 a piece and they're printed on high quality, 100% Cotton American Apparel shirts with sizes ranging from Small to 3 XL.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

I'm soooooooooooo coming early then haha

It would be cool if the design was on the back with a smaller Air Affair 2010 logo on the left side of the chest. I dunno why I'm weird about liking my shirts to have the print on the back haha


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

better be hitting me up when you roll down. i too need a shirt. 

im looking for my weird collection of fake mustaches right now.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Seriously, I've got dibs on one of those shirts!


x2!


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

3rd that... Hanna we gotta remember to get there in time.


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

THis mustache is getting really annoyingly long.

Whats the nacho situation? Make up ur mind yet?


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

In!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

nacho situation is still pending. 

you know, whisker's will have specials for air affair attendees. might even throw in a moustache requirement for a discount


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

vaporado said:


> In!


aww man you have air now too?! don't forget to bring that lip friday  :beer::beer:


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

I wont forget the lip (now :laugh actually no the Rado isnt bagged. My wifes car is tho


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

lol throw that ish in your hatch now :beer:

can't wait!


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

My fake stache wont be here in time.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

CapeGLS said:


> My fake stache wont be here in time.


You and there rest of us.. We can always draw them in


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

im down dor drawn on stashes lol Dennis Gauge stayle ha


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

I will be there, but I am the only germasian I know that can't grow a freakin stash.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm going to the post office today to pick up the shipment of fake moustaches. I look like an idiot at the counter


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

If mine doesnt grow anymore im shaving it for this


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

myne is growing slow, but im just rocking the whole beard right now, im gonna miss it once i shave it all for the stache


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Points for a V W mustache? jaha


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

points if you can grow a stache like this


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

i can barely grow a mustache haha.

my dad/grandfather/uncle can all grow mountain man beards and mustaches....mine just doesnt grow


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I'm going to the post office today to pick up the shipment of fake moustaches. I look like an idiot at the counter


I wish I could get mine here in time.. It was 4 foot wide.


----------



## OLD_skool_DUB (Oct 4, 2008)

any chance i can put my Van through the limbo first and plow the bar?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

OLD_skool_DUB said:


> any chance i can put my Van through the limbo first and plow the bar?


You werent supposed to ask


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

the limbo bar is build so that we can pop it up to prevent such happenings


----------



## vaporado (Aug 14, 2005)

any pics from last years happenings?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

vaporado said:


> any pics from last years happenings?


 This is last year's picture thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-OCMD-09-PICS-THANKS-WHATNOT&highlight=affair


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

do you still want my logo I don't have? :laugh: Just put shawnwalsh.com somewhere


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

OLD_skool_DUB said:


> any chance i can put my Van through the limbo first and plow the bar?


 HAHAHAHA :laugh: 
You're going to this?!


----------



## OLD_skool_DUB (Oct 4, 2008)

of course i'll be attending! it just sucks i cant participate in the limbo. i don't think the bar will go high enough:banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

i'll hold it higher. 

shawn - do up a damn png and post it up


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

With proud support from Shawn Walsh.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> i'll hold it higher.
> 
> shawn - do up a damn png and post it up


 Better bring a couple ladders haha


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

Retromini said:


> With proud support from Shawn Walsh.


 
Funny Andrew I was going to send you an email about a logo. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

next week needs to hurry up and get here. :beer:


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> next week needs to hurry up and get here. :beer:


 u need to shut that. if stuff goes any faster the only swag you'll have at air.affair is pens that say COURTESY OF HOLIDAY INN 

___and that ain't purple


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

sass and bad news over there. :laugh: 

we can always fall back on plan b... 

+ lots of yard bird.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

add a flag pole and u got one messed up cocktail :beer:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

HAHAHA this time next week ill be down there hopefull twisted as **** lol


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

I will be back next year.... be ready


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

BklynMKV said:


> u need to shut that. if stuff goes any faster the only swag you'll have at air.affair is pens that say COURTESY OF HOLIDAY INN
> 
> ___and that ain't purple


 hahahahaha


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

I just can't wait to get drunk and throw up in the truck bed of a 2011 ford diesel(preferably gray)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

you need to shut your mouth, right now :laugh:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

don't worry, I barely chew my food, so it should be easy to wash out.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

wow 




lol


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

talk about going downhill.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

CapeGLS said:


> talk about going downhill.


 what, was that out loud? :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

It's cool, I'll be sure to eat buffalo wings next time we do the relay at bill's. Brooke will love me.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

you 2 need to get a room


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

sooo closeeeee cant wait. 30 more mins and im oin vaction till the tuesday after h20


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

P Q said:


> sooo closeeeee cant wait. 30 more mins and im oin vaction till the tuesday after h20


 Nice!:beer: You headed down Monday? 

I just finished up all the Swag Bags. Now it's onto the trophies


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Look what's rolling off the presses :thumbup:


----------



## Wells (Dec 19, 2005)

Can't wait for this!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

sadly my car will not be making it. things just keep breaking and i have no money to do all the repairs. i will still be driving out there in a certain car that everyone knows and will still be sporting my moustache. ive been growing it out for too long to just shave it off and not go back home to the east coast


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Retromini said:


> Look what's rolling off the presses :thumbup:


 Nice Work :thumbup:

And nice machine aswell :beer::beer:


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Lookin forward to this :thumbup:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

that shirt is amazing!, cant wait. 

just dropped a package off at the post office full of gengstout stickers and shirts and stuff for the goodie bags. paid the extra so it should be arriving in PA tomorrow at nooooon, :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

shirts look tight :thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

See Ya'll in a couple days! :thumbup:


----------



## sassmasterd (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh man I cant wait , I will be their Thursday afternoon look out for the sass


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

dennis, call me when you get into town :thumbup:


----------



## MishaStrik (Oct 8, 2009)

Dope stuff... are these shirts/stickers coming over to europe aswell? 
Would love to have a shirt and maybe a sticker on my bagged mkIV


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

*anyone sponsoring or interested in sponsoring who hasnt yet sent in print items or prizes, contact me by monday!*


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Retromini said:


> Nice!:beer: You headed down Monday?
> 
> I just finished up all the Swag Bags. Now it's onto the trophies


 no sir ill be rollin out wed thursday latest


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

MishaStrik said:


> Dope stuff... are these shirts/stickers coming over to europe aswell?
> Would love to have a shirt and maybe a sticker on my bagged mkIV


 Unfortunately, they'll only be available at the event and will probably be snatched up pretty quickly.


----------



## BoraRJTI (May 13, 2010)

u will have extra for sale at the event right? or will they only be in the swag bags?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

i think im most excited about this next weekend then anything else lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

that's what we like to hear  

sponsors - i'll be sending out emails to each of you before i go to bed tonight. 


and let's welcome the newest additions to our event -


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

i totally forgot how we got to whiskers last year  

where exactly is it, the website says its off 120th street? i thought we got off the island last year but that could have been a different meet


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup:


f_399 said:


> i totally forgot how we got to whiskers last year
> 
> where exactly is it, the website says its off 120th street? i thought we got off the island last year but that could have been a different meet


 Its not that one!!! is in West OC by the McDonalds


----------



## OLD_skool_DUB (Oct 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted by f_399
> i totally forgot how we got to whiskers last year
> 
> where exactly is it, the website says its off 120th street? i thought we got off the island last year but that could have been a different meet


 Just follow the mustaches!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

f_399 said:


> i totally forgot how we got to whiskers last year
> 
> where exactly is it, the website says its off 120th street? i thought we got off the island last year but that could have been a different meet


 There are two whiskers, and you're thinking of the smaller one. That was the location of the first Air Affair, but due to size we moved to the larger one on the mainland. We're at the same place we were at last year. 

Address: 11070 Cathell Rd # 13, Berlin, MD 21811-9344 (Whisker's Bar & Grill) 

Here is a generic set of directions if you're coming from the strip: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...66998&sspn=0.006392,0.013937&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=14 

You basically drive like you're going to the horse track show grounds, but continue past it and then you'll see it.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

i was searching ocean city and it kept going to the other whiskers 

thanks for clearing that up 

makes more sense!


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

f_399 said:


> i was searching ocean city and it kept going to the other whiskers


 I made that mistake last year  almost didnt get to see the limbo!!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

unfortunatly the air wont be done for the weekend. I had everything installed ready to go, then ran into some last minute problems that i dont have time to get fixed so bags are coming off


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

BMPolska said:


> unfortunatly the air wont be done for the weekend. I had everything installed ready to go, then ran into some last minute problems that i dont have time to get fixed so bags are coming off


 Yah, sorry to hear about your last minute issues.  You're obviously still more than welcome to attend and check out all the cars. :thumbup:


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

Retromini said:


> Yah, sorry to hear about your last minute issues.  You're obviously still more than welcome to attend and check out all the cars. :thumbup:


 can i still enter is my bags are in the trunk?  I can still be hittin switches, the car just wont move :laugh:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

see you guys down there:thumbup:


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

BMPolska said:


> can i still enter is my bags are in the trunk?  I can still be hittin switches, the car just wont move :laugh:


 
Ill let you hit 1 switch in my car. lol


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

CapeGLS said:


> Ill let you hit 1 switch in my car. lol


 can i pick which switch?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Can he enter?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ww8jNKgSIDw&feature=related


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

:thumbup:


.:Hinrichs:. said:


> my sticker


Nice! :thumbup:

Thanks for everyone's support! :beer:

See Ya'll soon, drive safe!

Kevin


----------



## Russjameson (Dec 18, 2004)

there so im not square


----------



## timebomb0220 (Jun 7, 2009)

Uhmmm so now what? Relocate?


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

Super bummed about this. It was gonna be amazing


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

omg, what happened ? 

did it happen ? 

pics !?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Cops said we didn't have permission to hold the event there. The real reason was too many cars showed up, we took up the entire fire lane because the lack of spots, and people drinking in lot. Cops couldn't handle the situation. Still awesome to see all the cars, even if it was for 20 minutes.:thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

yeah it was crazy how many cars showed up and how fast


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

I was there at 7:09 and the lot was FULL! I had to park on the grass. It was nuts! What a turnout...


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

it was PACKEDDDDD they said that the event needed a special permit to be there and then everyone selling something needed there own permits. So they just basically wanted to fu*ck* us into making us leave even when I was told that the guys who put on this show had permission from the property owner...Bullchit if you ask me...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

It was great to see all the cars and put faces to names!

Thanks for all who stopped by the booth! :thumbup:


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

sucks it didn't happen


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah super bumed out out. got there super early. rolledup with some of my friends we were probably with the first 20 cars. we went into eat whish took almost 2 hours:screwy::banghead: and when we came out the place was mobed and cops were kicking everyone out. basicallymissed the whole this because of long it took to get the food. we were able tomake one pass around the lot though:thumbup:


----------



## bsail25 (Dec 1, 2009)

guess we need a bigger parking lot next year


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Things are ALREADY in the works to make it totally legit and hassle free next year:thumbup:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Things are ALREADY in the works to make it totally legit and hassle free next year:thumbup:


Awesome. To bad I probably won't be there


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

cant wait till next year. my count down has already started


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

How bout doing it in the convention center lot next year? That would def fit everyone.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Stoof, I was thinking the same thing. 

Just simply tell people that it is an alcohol free event and that if you're caught with alcohol then you will be escorted off the property. Obviously holding it at the convention center would require permits and police clearance of some sort. It would definitely be a good location though :beer:


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

if its planned out early enough i dont think it would be too hard to get the convention center lot secured for next year.


----------



## TW0R (May 21, 2009)

There is a home depot around there with a massive parking lot too.


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

It was the best 20 minutes of the weekend! Really cool to see so many people walking around with their jaws on the floor! Cars were impeccable.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

Did all the shirts sell? Is so, I know an extra one for sale.


----------



## Euro Hooligan (Nov 15, 2006)

this was my favorite part of h2o. so many nice cars. made my vacation!


----------



## ChrisPop (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah the Home Depot and Walmart parking lot by the show would be keen. The convention center parking lot would be okay, but the problem with that is every random person cruising by would come in from curiosity. This would obviously make it too big and more likely to shut down from the craziness. Some nights that parking lot was completely packed when there wasn't even an official GTG going on. An off island large parking lot is our best bet.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

I am sure in planning next year we will have to get sponsors to help pay for that type of permit and all the required fees. 

I can't wait to be back to this event. Big ups to Jason and the gang for planning it without me this year.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

im not even going to go to the actual show next year. air affair will be the highlight of the weekend for me asit was this year


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

i know gengstout will be sponsoring this event from now on..it was amazing im glad we showed up early to see everything coming in:thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

ChrisPop said:


> Yeah the Home Depot and Walmart parking lot by the show would be keen. The convention center parking lot would be okay, but the problem with that is every random person cruising by would come in from curiosity. This would obviously make it too big and more likely to shut down from the craziness. Some nights that parking lot was completely packed when there wasn't even an official GTG going on. An off island large parking lot is our best bet.


I know I would like a lot with much better lighting. I wish it was on the island, the more exposure the event gets, the better it will be. and I know it would be more work, but have people pre-register, so you can at least prepare for how many cars(on air) will be there and section off that many spots for the pre-registered people. If more show up, they can chance getting a spot. Just a thought. Can't wait for next year!!! I want to get the wife's car on air by then!!! plus this will let the sponsors know how many mustaches to get:laugh:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

i think the idea is for it to stay lowkey. as someonepointed out as with the convention center.if it was there there would be too many regualers coming in


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

yea i kinda like the fact that its off the grid. it would be less of an issue of there was more room to put non bagged spectators cars though. either way as stated above had a blast the last couple years even though it was short lived this time. Gengstout will def stay involved


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

How big is the parking lot for the carnival on the south end of the island?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

P Q said:


> i think the idea is for it to stay lowkey.


good luck after the turnout this year. I can't even imagine what it's going to be like next year. either way, can't wait.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

I didnt go last year but from friends tellin me it wasnt that huge. you also have to rememeber air ride is growing like crazy each year is bond to have more and more cars and the number will grow by a good amount each year


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

As some of you know, Air Affair was organized and run by myself and [email protected] Now that we’re back home, unpacked, rested, and recovered, we thought we should construct an overview of this year’s event. Read on.

First and foremost, we would like to thank the sponsors for their support (in no particular order):

StanceDesign
Fifteen52
Air Lift Company
Bagriders
Driven Apparel
dub-Nation
EEMilitia
Eurghetto
Gengstout
konkyphotography
LowRiderDepot
Open Road Tuning
Shawn Walsh Photography
Stanceworks

We would also like to thank the MINI guys for their help doing a lot of the grunt work on site. 

Well, it appears that this year’s Air Affair was a bit more popular than in the past, rough count we were told was approximately 600 cars before the cops came in full force and shut us down. Much larger than the 125 that came last year.

*To clarify some of the comments floating out there:*

-	The gtg was OKed by Whisker’s and the property management months ago. That’s how the lights got turned on earlier.

-	The police claimed they received complaint calls from local business owners, we talked to the 3 businesses open in the plaza and they welcomed the extra traffic. Still strike 1.

-	The first cop on site said he saw open containers and smelled marijuana. He gave us the opportunity to walk around and warn people before he brought in a paddy wagon and started handing out citations. Drinking didn’t stop. Strike 2. 

-	The cop called the fire marshal, who also let us walk around and tell people to move out of the fire lane before getting ticketed and towed. Couldn’t move all cars. Strike 3.

-	Didn’t help that there was a constant stream of cars rolling in when the cops were booting us out. That and the fire marshal couldn’t get in because of the traffic 

*Winners: *
-	Congrats to Mike Ferreira aka FUZZY for winning the Best of Low. Even though there are approx 3 million mk5s on air, we think Mike’s stands out above all with a killer color combo, tasteful flared arches, clean polished futuras, all laid out perfectly. We gave Mike a machined billet aluminum plaque courtesy of Air Lift Company as well as some other goodies. 

-	As for moustache contest winners, we will be contacting 3 of you here shortly and sending you out a prize. 

-	The limbo couldn’t have happened with the sheer number of cars and people, and lack of driving access. Sorry. 

*Also, those asking about next year:*

-	Convention center – we’ve tried the past couple years but no dice. If anyone can recall, the last time I believe that lot wasn’t cleared by cops was maybe 2006?

-	Home Depot/Walmart parking lot – it’s in Ocean Pines. We were told OP doesn’t want any of these gtgs in their area. 

-	We were also told that OC’s Bike Week goes off without a hitch with 250-300k people there, and that we should come down and take notes. Hard to believe but oh well.

-	The sponsors we talked to afterwards are in it to win it next year. We just need to decide if we want to keep this as the real laid back gtg that it was the first 2 years, or turn it into something bigger. We are open for suggestions.


Not much more we can say, we did not expect it to get out of hand like it did, but it is exciting to see so many people into airride :thumbsup: Hope you all had fun in the 2+ hours people were there*. 

If anyone has any comments/concerns/complaints*, feel free to email us at [email protected] .


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> As some of you know, Air Affair was organized and run by myself and [email protected] Now that we’re back home, unpacked, rested, and recovered, we thought we should construct an overview of this year’s event. Read on.
> 
> First and foremost, we would like to thank the sponsors for their support (in no particular order):
> 
> ...



I'm still waiting for the raffle. I have the winning ticket!!!:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

legit question. 

The larger items we were going to raffle we gave back to the vendors. Seemed fair. On a side note, my car will soon be on a full air lift setup with the speedswitch controller   j/k of course.

Shirts/keychains/coupons/decals/glasses/etc, we gave/are giving to the 4 winners. We also threw in random goodies in some of the bags, so 15-20 of you should have received a shirt or keychain or pins or different decals.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Even though things didn't go exactly as planned, I think some big thanks are in order for [email protected] and [email protected] You guys did a great job organizing and promoting this years meet and the turn out was nothing short of ridiculous.

I'm sure you guys will come up with a location that works for a larger number of cars without loosing the relaxed gtg atmosphere. :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks Will, nice to meet you on Sunday. 

We really would like people to listen to this line: _If anyone has any comments/concerns/complaints, feel free to email us at [email protected] ._


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

good seeing you Jason, 

Will nice meeting your,

air affair was awesome for how short it was


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Just wanted to give a big thanks to all the guys who organized the event:thumbup:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Had a great time! It was nice meeting all the faces behind the vortex names & seeing the cars in person :thumbup:

Definitely look foward to next years event & to continue to sponsor the event :beer:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

i still got the raffle ticket


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

one of the highlights of the weekend always a great time :beer:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

was just thinking, this is more twords controling the flow of cars into the gtg. what if before the weekend who ever wants to be "In" the gtg , has to have air of course, we did a pre registration. i mean the idea of it being free is always a plus but even if its 5 dollers i know id be willing to pay for it. i rather bay for a registration for this then the actual show. plus if it did come down to the point were we need to get a permit we could use the registration fee twords that also.

i know there are people out there who might be totaly agenst having to pay and it might go agenst the laid back thing. but i dont think 5 bucks would be a big deal and it could be just as laid back

again just a thought

one more thing. has anyonme thought of using the big parking lot all the way at the end of the strip. the one you pay for to park going to the boardwalk? i mean you have to pay but if we start the gtg later they cant really kick you out of the lot being each individuale car is actully paying to be there? also the light are on. its a huge lot there should be enought room in a back corner. just throwing ideas out there


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

We did pre-registration the past 2 years. I think last year was $15 and that got you a shirt and bag and whatnot. It was a huge amount of work for 100 cars, 5x that is a big load of work for a couple guys. 

however, that's probably how it's going to work next year.


as far as the inlet lot, I called about that last year and after getting passed around from person to person i was told no.


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

h2ointernational is on the same weekend as an annual event, Sunfest. Sunfest is held in the inlet parking lot every year


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

Im sure this was discussed already but i cant find info..
Where are the stickers and how do I order one?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

sbuogr said:


> Im sure this was discussed already but i cant find info..
> Where are the stickers and how do I order one?


The stickers were handed out at the main gates an in each goody bag. 

With that said, I had also planned on handing them out over the course of the event, but because it was cut short I have a bunch left over. I'll probably be putting them up on my site next week for those that didn't get them.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

the thing that i missed is the air affair shirt  any extras?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

PICTARS

post em up




also

if anyone has a good collection of high-res shots from when it started to get dark to when it got real crazy, and wouldnt mind if i forwarded them to a magazine for event coverage, hit me up on pm.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

nap83 said:


> the thing that i missed is the air affair shirt  any extras?


I think i might hang mine on my wall


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

heres some coverage that one of the guys from our site did
http://gengstout.com/blog/2010/10/02/air-affair-2010/:thumbup:

I didnt take any pics but luckily phil was on top of it


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

how about the wallmart parking lot?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2010)

- Home Depot/Walmart parking lot – it’s in Ocean Pines. We were told OP doesn’t want any of these gtgs in their area.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

P Q said:


> I think i might hang mine on my wall



everytime i started walking to the booth, i keep on seeing more cars i wanted to oogle at. happened like 4x until i was heading back and my friend said "dude, where the &uck is the shirt?"


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Hahaha


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

Just an idea, but why don't you hold AirAffair at the Racetrack OCean Downs. It would be relativley easy to have temporary lighting brought in and set-up that runs off deisel. This way you know there is room for everyone and it keeps all the buisness owners happy.

I rent these units all the time for my construction sites. They run on deisel, and are generators as well









I pay a daily rate of $185.00
If you were to get about 6 of these and charge admissions you could cover all your costs


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

i was also thinking about how having it there would go, it seems like it could get a bit pricy. not only do you have to rent the lights  youd have to pay to use the grounds. im sure they wouldnt let you use it for free.

plus who knows how the owners feel after what happened with the dirt track, again :banghead:

has anyone thought of having it during the day? i mean at night is cooler, but during the day would get rid of the need for lights


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

^^^^

love it lol


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

gonna cross post these over in this thread...

pics from the event:


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

more soon


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Great snaps Konky!


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

great stuff Konk


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks man!


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

hahahah thats great


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

thanks for the shot of my car k0nky! i LOVE IT!


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Awesome shots k0nky. You didn't get one of my POS by any chance did you? In all these years of your awesome H2O shots, I don't think you've ever gotten my car


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

I might, let me check my hard drive at home, I still have a bunch of photos to go thru


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

aar0n. said:


> Awesome shots k0nky. You didn't get one of my POS by any chance did you? In all these years of your awesome H2O shots, I don't think you've ever gotten my car


its because your exhust rattles


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

awesome


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

k0nky said:


> I might, let me check my hard drive at home, I still have a bunch of photos to go thru


Sweet got my fingers crossed 



P Q said:


> its because your exhust rattles


It never rattled until the DP


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

dam ebay lol na but for real aaron it will be an easy fix


----------



## k0nky (Oct 11, 2006)

aar0n. said:


> Sweet got my fingers crossed
> (


only one i got


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

i wanna own a car worthy of konky photographing


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

photos are great:thumbup:


----------

